# Milan: allarme rifinanziamento. Corsa contro il tempo.



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, in casa Milan è allarme rifinanziamento. Allarme rivelato ieri da un CDA fiume. Il Milan, da oggi, ha un mese di tempo per evitare che il club finisca immediatamente ad Elliott. Entro il prossimo 16 aprile, il Milan dovrà inviare all'Uefa la documentazione sul rifinanziamento, in ottica settlement agreement. Elliott, inoltre, vuole un nuovo aumento di capitale entro la fine del mese in corso. Aumento che servirà per coprire le spese e dovrà essere garantito da Yonghong Li.

*Carlo Festa: Yonghong Li deve ancora versare gli ultimi 3 milioni di euro dell'ultimo aumento di capitale. Ne sono già arrivati 7. Gli ultimi 3 milioni dovrebbero arrivare in settimana. Il prestito da 8,3 ottenuto dalla Teamway e prorogato con interessi da urlo al 23% (come già riportato, NDR) è servito per iniettare soldi all'interno delle casse del Milan.*


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, in casa Milan è allarme rifinanziamento. Allarme rivelato ieri da un CDA fiume. Il Milan, da oggi, ha un mese di tempo per evitare che il club finisca immediatamente ad Elliott. Entro il prossimo 16 aprile, il Milan dovrà inviare all'Uefa la documentazione sul rifinanziamento, in ottica settlement agreement. Elliott, inoltre, vuole un nuovo aumento di capitale entro la fine del mese in corso. Aumento che servirà per coprire le spese e dovrà essere garantito da Yonghong Li.



Non era ottobre il limite temporale?

Se non ricordo male Aprile era l' obbiettivo di Fassone per chiuderlo prima della scadenza.

Magari ho perso qualche passaggio.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non era ottobre il limite temporale?
> 
> Se non ricordo male Aprile era l' obbiettivo di Fassone per chiuderlo prima della scadenza.
> 
> Magari ho perso qualche passaggio.




Se salta anche solo un aumento di capitale il passaggio diventa immediato (o meglio, immediatamente esigibile). Onestamente anche date le ultime dichiarazioni di Mirabelli direi che a questo punto una nuova proprietà è quasi certa..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, in casa Milan è allarme rifinanziamento. Allarme rivelato ieri da un CDA fiume. Il Milan, da oggi, ha un mese di tempo per evitare che il club finisca immediatamente ad Elliott. Entro il prossimo 16 aprile, il Milan dovrà inviare all'Uefa la documentazione sul rifinanziamento, in ottica settlement agreement. Elliott, inoltre, vuole un nuovo aumento di capitale entro la fine del mese in corso. Aumento che servirà per coprire le spese e dovrà essere garantito da Yonghong Li.





Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Se salta anche solo un aumento di capitale il passaggio diventa immediato (o meglio, immediatamente esigibile). Onestamente anche date le ultime dichiarazioni di Mirabelli direi che a questo punto una nuova proprietà è quasi certa..



Ti riferisci a quando ha detto "Se ci sarò io"? Non necessariamente significa una nuova proprietà.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

*Carlo Festa: Yonghong Li deve ancora versare gli ultimi 3 milioni di euro dell'ultimo aumento di capitale. Ne sono già arrivati 7. Gli ultimi 3 milioni dovrebbero arrivare in settimana. Il prestito da 8,3 ottenuto dalla Teamway e prorogato con interessi da urlo al 23% (come già riportato, NDR) è servito per iniettare soldi all'interno delle casse del Milan. *


----------



## sballotello (14 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ti riferisci a quando ha detto "Se ci sarò io"? Non necessariamente significa una nuova proprietà.



Parliamoci chiaro...è molto complicato continuare con questa situazione, la proprietà non ha liquidità.

L'aspetto positivo è che però la società è in salute, svuotata dei debiti, con una rosa da poter valorizzare, la nuova proprietà avrà ottime basi su cui lavorare.

Personalmente spero si chiuda la questione prima dell'estate.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: Yonghong Li deve ancora versare gli ultimi 3 milioni di euro dell'ultimo aumento di capitale. Ne sono già arrivati 7. Gli ultimi 3 milioni dovrebbero arrivare in settimana. Il prestito da 8,3 ottenuto dalla Teamway e prorogato con interessi da urlo al 23% (come già riportato, NDR) è servito per iniettare soldi all'interno delle casse del Milan. *



Se davvero fosse cosi, questo inizia con la caccia alla super plusvalenze da giugno.

Speriamo per noi non siano notizie vere.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se davvero fosse cosi, questo inizia con la caccia alla super plusvalenze da giugno.
> 
> Speriamo per noi non siano notizie vere.



Non può farlo. Io credo ci sia un passaggio a Elliot prima dell'estate, vediamo se hanno già acquirenti o no.

Certo che QUESTO Milan a 350mln è un regalo...non sarà complicato trovare uno o più acquirenti.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non può farlo. Io credo ci sia un passaggio a Elliot prima dell'estate, vediamo se hanno già acquirenti o no.
> 
> Certo che QUESTO Milan a 350mln è un regalo...non sarà complicato trovare uno o più acquirenti.



Fosse davvero cosi, ci sarebbe dietro davvero ancora il malefico. Sarebbe ovvio.

Non posso credere Li sia cosi pazzo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: Yonghong Li deve ancora versare gli ultimi 3 milioni di euro dell'ultimo aumento di capitale. Ne sono già arrivati 7. Gli ultimi 3 milioni dovrebbero arrivare in settimana. Il prestito da 8,3 ottenuto dalla Teamway e prorogato con interessi da urlo al 23% (come già riportato, NDR) è servito per iniettare soldi all'interno delle casse del Milan. *





Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro...è molto complicato continuare con questa situazione, la proprietà non ha liquidità.
> 
> L'aspetto positivo è che però la società è in salute, svuotata dei debiti, con una rosa da poter valorizzare, la nuova proprietà avrà ottime basi su cui lavorare.
> 
> Personalmente spero si chiuda la questione prima dell'estate.



Concordo e spero che tu abbia ragione. Se facciamo prestiti al 23% per iniettare 7 milioni, allora bisogna cambiare padrone.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Concordo e spero che tu abbia ragione. Se facciamo prestiti al 23% per iniettare 7 milioni, allora bisogna cambiare padrone.



Per fortuna li fa lui..non noi.. 

L'unico rischio da cui scappare è un magheggio per accollare al Milan il debito di Li, a quel punto sarebbe rifinanziabile...ma sarebbe un cataclisma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Marzo 2018)

Qualcosa non mi è chiaro in questa situazione .
Qualcuno mente forte e ad oggi i fatti hanno dimostrato che a mentire siano stati i giornali e Festa. 

Certo che a continuare a scrivere queste cose il dubbio me lo fanno venire.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, in casa Milan è allarme rifinanziamento. Allarme rivelato ieri da un CDA fiume. Il Milan, da oggi, ha un mese di tempo per evitare che il club finisca immediatamente ad Elliott. Entro il prossimo 16 aprile, il Milan dovrà inviare all'Uefa la documentazione sul rifinanziamento, in ottica settlement agreement. Elliott, inoltre, vuole un nuovo aumento di capitale entro la fine del mese in corso. Aumento che servirà per coprire le spese e dovrà essere garantito da Yonghong Li.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Yonghong Li deve ancora versare gli ultimi 3 milioni di euro dell'ultimo aumento di capitale. Ne sono già arrivati 7. Gli ultimi 3 milioni dovrebbero arrivare in settimana. Il prestito da 8,3 ottenuto dalla Teamway e prorogato con interessi da urlo al 23% (come già riportato, NDR) è servito per iniettare soldi all'interno delle casse del Milan.*









Allarme rosso,Festa ha parlato


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Marzo 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> *Parliamoci chiaro...è molto complicato continuare con questa situazione, la proprietà non ha liquidità.*



Ti vedo informato , illuminaci........


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcosa non mi è chiaro in questa situazione .
> Qualcuno mente forte e ad oggi i fatti hanno dimostrato che a mentire siano stati i giornali e Festa.
> 
> Certo che a continuare a scrivere queste cose il dubbio me lo fanno venire.



La cosa che mi chiedo io: come arrivano a queste informazioni? Dubito gli alti dirigenti.

Gli impiegati? E non risalgono mai a chi possa essere e licenziarlo? è altamente illegale.

Sembra una razzata, ma io me lo chiedo sul serio.

L' alternativa è che inventino di sana pianta.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Marzo 2018)

Arriverà il nostro salvatore... SILVIO il cavaliere mascherato con la borsa da 350 milioni per comprare l AC milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi chiedo io: come arrivano a queste informazioni? Dubito gli alti dirigenti.
> 
> Gli impiegati? E non risalgono mai a chi possa essere e licenziarlo? è altamente illegale.
> 
> ...



Esatto , ti ripeto. 

Qualcuno mente forte e fino ad oggi sono stati i giornali perché i cinesi hanno rispettato ogni singolo euro di rifinanziamento. 

O i cinesi si stanno incartando oppure Festa prende dei soldi da qualcuno per sfottere il milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Marzo 2018)

La scadenza non è in primavera


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Marzo 2018)

Mah, come vada vada...però non mi strapperei i capelli dovessi vivere un altro cambio di proprietà. In ogni caso ringrazierò Li a vita!!!


----------



## King of the North (14 Marzo 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Se salta anche solo un aumento di capitale il passaggio diventa immediato (o meglio, immediatamente esigibile). Onestamente anche date le ultime dichiarazioni di Mirabelli direi che a questo punto una nuova proprietà è quasi certa..


Bè è ovvio che Li versi gli aumenti di capitale sapendo già di perdere la proprietà del Milan. Leggete troppo i giornali...


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Marzo 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Ti vedo informato , illuminaci........



Il fatto che su 10mln Li ne abbia versati solo 7 è un dato di fatto.

Se hai i soldi...non li dai a rate, parliamoci chiaro.

A fine mese dovrebbe fare un nuovo aumento di capitale e deve ancora finire il vecchio.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Marzo 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Bè è ovvio che Li versi gli aumenti di capitale sapendo già di perdere la proprietà del Milan. Leggete troppo i giornali...



Li spera ovviamente di salvare la situazione, questo è ovvio..ma per salvare la situazione deve "riversare" nel Milan il suo debito....se ne è parlato, ma sarebbe terrificante


----------



## alcyppa (14 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto , ti ripeto.
> 
> *Qualcuno mente forte e fino ad oggi sono stati i giornali* perché i cinesi hanno rispettato ogni singolo euro di rifinanziamento.
> 
> O i cinesi si stanno incartando oppure Festa prende dei soldi da qualcuno per sfottere il milan.



Beh insomma, non proprio.
Col VA ci avevano preso alla grande...


Felice che voi siate sereni ma già a vedere com'è l'andazzo col mercato (via Donnarumma e dentro un 36enne Reina, che se pensate venga davvero a fare il secondo vivete nel mondo delle favole) io non lo sono.

Comunque come sempre quando sono pessimista (o realista?) spero di sbagliarmi alla grande...


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Marzo 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, non proprio.
> Col VA ci avevano preso alla grande...
> 
> 
> ...



Attenzione...se Li si leva dalla balle c'è da stare molto sereni, perchè chi compra prende una Ferrari al costo di una Bmw.... Li al momento ci ha "regalato" una ristrutturazione societaria notevole, una rosa di valore...se si scansa adesso che non avrebbe più possibilità di aggiungere nemmeno un € secondo me è solamente positivo! Abbiamo come garante uno dei maggiori fondi mondiali, la sua speculazione ha come condizione che il Milan resti appetibile, tranquilli che non succederà nulla che lo possa svalutare..anzi!


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Li spera ovviamente di salvare la situazione, questo è ovvio..ma per salvare la situazione deve "riversare" nel Milan il suo debito....se ne è parlato, ma sarebbe terrificante



Tohir con l'inter cosa ha fatto?
Non mi pare ai cugini poi sia andata cosi male.
La vergogna è che con tohir non uscivano SISTEMATICAMENTE notizie cosi catastrofiche.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tohir con l'inter cosa ha fatto?
> Non mi pare ai cugini poi sia andata cosi male.
> La vergogna è che con tohir non uscivano SISTEMATICAMENTE notizie cosi catastrofiche.



Si..ma l'Inter non è in una situazione molto rosea eh...

Comunque tranquilli, Elliott non lo permetterà. Ma la fine del Milan cinese è molto più vicina di quanto pensiate.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Si..ma l'Inter non è in una situazione molto rosea eh...
> 
> Comunque tranquilli, Elliott non lo permetterà. Ma la fine del Milan cinese è molto più vicina di quanto pensiate.



Cosa ne sarà di noi io non lo so ma ci fosse una sola testata che se la prendesse non con chi ha comprato ma con chi ha venduto.
Colui che vende 'solo in mani sicure'.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Marzo 2018)

Sto tremando


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Marzo 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, non proprio.
> Col VA ci avevano preso alla grande...
> 
> 
> ...



??? questa è una tua supposizione non sapendo neanche lo stipendio che prende.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa ne sarà di noi io non lo so ma ci fosse una sola testata che se la prendesse non con chi ha comprato ma con chi ha venduto.
> Colui che vende 'solo in mani sicure'.



Ooooh ma avete proprio il complesso eh. Ha venduto a chi, oggettivamente, ha pagato una cifra mostruosa e speso 250mln in un anno per il mercato dopo averci (piaccia o no) fatto vincere tutto. Punto, non rischiamo assolutamente nulla perchè c'è Elliott che ha interesse a non svalutare la società, se passeremo di mano sarà comunque un'ottima operazione.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Marzo 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ooooh ma avete proprio il complesso eh. Ha venduto a chi, oggettivamente, ha pagato una cifra mostruosa e speso 250mln in un anno per il mercato dopo averci (piaccia o no) fatto vincere tutto. Punto, non rischiamo assolutamente nulla perchè c'è Elliott che ha interesse a non svalutare la società, se passeremo di mano sarà comunque un'ottima operazione.



Partendo dal presupposto che Li sia l'unico fesso che ci rimette, felice Silvio, felice Elliott, felici i tifosi, tutto in xxxx a Li. Dubito che se possa permetterà accada questo scenario, si parlava che se il Milan va all'asta rimborsato Elliott il resto andrebbe a Li ma a 350 non gli avanza neanche la colazione al bar


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Marzo 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che Li sia l'unico fesso che ci rimette, felice Silvio, felice Elliott, felici i tifosi, tutto in xxxx a Li. Dubito che se possa permetterà accada questo scenario, si parlava che se il Milan va all'asta rimborsato Elliott il resto andrebbe a Li ma a 350 non gli avanza neanche la colazione al bar



Ha rischiato pensando di trovare soci Cinesi (bloccati dalle politiche del governo) e di sviluppare il mercato Cinese (direi a questo punto...obbiettivo Fallito). Ora se credete che Elliott sarà magnanima con il povero Li..sbagliate di grosso, non si salva più. Elliott venderà a chi sgancia i 350MLN una società non svalutata di un € (non lo permetterà).

Chi compra fa un affare e probabilmente questa sarà la nostra fortuna.

Lo ripeto..chi non lavora con i Cinesi non ha idea del livello di rischio che sono disposti a correre.


----------



## mark (14 Marzo 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ha rischiato pensando di trovare soci Cinesi (bloccati dalle politiche del governo) e di sviluppare il mercato Cinese (direi a questo punto...obbiettivo Fallito). Ora se credete che Elliott sarà magnanima con il povero Li..sbagliate di grosso, non si salva più. Elliott venderà a chi sgancia i 350MLN una società non svalutata di un € (non lo permetterà).
> 
> Chi compra fa un affare e probabilmente questa sarà la nostra fortuna.
> 
> Lo ripeto..chi non lavora con i Cinesi non ha idea del livello di rischio che sono disposti a correre.



Concordo con te e sinceramente quasi spero che questa storia del rifinanziamento non vada in porto.. L’unico dubbio (non di poco conto) che mi viene riguarda il mercato di quest’estate, fare un altro mercato a parametri zero e senza nessuna certezza vuol dire buttare via l’ennesima stagione il prossimo anno!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Marzo 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Il fatto che su 10mln Li ne abbia versati solo 7 è un dato di fatto.
> 
> Se hai i soldi...non li dai a rate, parliamoci chiaro.
> 
> A fine mese dovrebbe fare un nuovo aumento di capitale e deve ancora finire il vecchio.



Eh si, avendomperso 500 milioni nellopeazione ha pensato di perderne altri 7 per sport.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Eh si, avendomperso 500 milioni nellopeazione ha pensato di perderne altri 7 per sport.



LI sta cercando di salvare la sua situazione riversando nel Milan il suo debito e permettendo così di rifinanziare e di mantenere la proprietà. Elliott non lo permette perchè questo svaluterebbe enormemente la società che hanno in pegno. Li cerca di prendere tempo versando una mancetta...che è esattamente quello che ha fatto durante l'acquisto!


----------



## Garrincha (14 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Eh si, avendomperso 500 milioni nellopeazione ha pensato di perderne altri 7 per sport.



Se hai investito cento e rischi di perderli è umano aggiungerne uno pensando di risolvere la situazione anche se da fuori sai ne perderai 101 quando ci sei dentro non hai la lucidità necessaria


----------



## DrHouse (14 Marzo 2018)

quando leggo ancora utenti che paventano cessioni per 350 milioni, mi viene voglia di graffiarmi la faccia...

Scaroni a quanto pare ha parlato a vuoto, e Il Re dell'Est a quanto pare ha inutilmente postato quassù la procedura lussemburghese in caso di mancata estinzione del prestito...


----------



## Capitan T (14 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> quando leggo ancora utenti che paventano cessioni per 350 milioni, mi viene voglia di graffiarmi la faccia...
> 
> Scaroni a quanto pare ha parlato a vuoto, e Il Re dell'Est a quanto pare ha inutilmente postato quassù la procedura lussemburghese in caso di mancata estinzione del prestito...


----------



## Capitan T (14 Marzo 2018)

Il CDA ieri sera c'è effettivamente stato da quanto dicono, ma solo per aggiornamento riguardante il debito e definitivo accantonamento della proposto di Highbridge. A quanto pare si è discusso della questione riguardante il debito di Li, che, come già detto e ridetto, è il più difficile da rifinanziare. Nel caso in cui si avessero difficoltà si valuteranno le proposte arrivate a casa Milan per l'ingresso in società di terzi. Aggiornamenti nell'ultima settimana del mese/prima settimana di aprile. Tutto il resto sono speculazioni di chi, per ora, ha solamente scritto sensazioni personali per titoli da click


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Marzo 2018)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Il CDA ieri sera c'è effettivamente stato da quanto dicono, ma solo per aggiornamento riguardante il debito e definitivo accantonamento della proposto di Highbridge. A quanto pare si è discusso della questione riguardante il debito di Li, che, come già detto e ridetto, è il più difficile da rifinanziare. Nel caso in cui si avessero difficoltà si valuteranno le proposte arrivate a casa Milan per l'ingresso in società di terzi. Aggiornamenti nell'ultima settimana del mese/prima settimana di aprile. Tutto il resto sono speculazioni di chi, per ora, ha solamente scritto sensazioni personali per titoli da click



Non sprecare fiato e polpastrelli, tanto non ci sentono...


----------



## Casnop (14 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> quando leggo ancora utenti che paventano cessioni per 350 milioni, mi viene voglia di graffiarmi la faccia...
> 
> Scaroni a quanto pare ha parlato a vuoto, e Il Re dell'Est a quanto pare ha inutilmente postato quassù la procedura lussemburghese in caso di mancata estinzione del prestito...


Al tuo pensiero aggiungo solo il richiamo ad analoga disciplina civilistica italiana, allo stato da ritenersi applicabile per il criterio di stabilimento delle azioni impegnate ed eventualmente pignorate, che sono italiane.


----------



## DrHouse (14 Marzo 2018)

che poi anche i "misteri" sugli aumenti di capitale a rate sono patetici.

già a maggio 2017 Li ha fatto approvare dal CDA 60 milioni di aumento di capitale, da utilizzare e chiedere di versare quando ci fosse stata la necessità.
anche in questo caso, deliberati 10 milioni (o 11, mi pare), di cui 7 già versati.
gli altri 3 quando il CDA lo richiede, non quando aggrada ai giornali.


----------



## Casnop (14 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> che poi anche i "misteri" sugli aumenti di capitale a rate sono patetici.
> 
> già a maggio 2017 Li ha fatto approvare dal CDA 60 milioni di aumento di capitale, da utilizzare e chiedere di versare quando ci fosse stata la necessità.
> anche in questo caso, deliberati 10 milioni (o 11, mi pare), di cui 7 già versati.
> gli altri 3 quando il CDA lo richiede, non quando aggrada ai giornali.


Il nostro Codice Civile. Bravo, Dottore.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> che poi anche i "misteri" sugli aumenti di capitale a rate sono patetici.
> 
> già a maggio 2017 Li ha fatto approvare dal CDA 60 milioni di aumento di capitale, da utilizzare e chiedere di versare quando ci fosse stata la necessità.
> anche in questo caso, deliberati 10 milioni (o 11, mi pare), di cui 7 già versati.
> gli altri 3 quando il CDA lo richiede, non quando aggrada ai giornali.



Il problema non è che li versa a rate (anche se comunque non ho mai visto Fininvest versare i soldi per coprire i buchi di bilancio a rate). Il punto è che Li per versare 7 mln ha fatto un debito con una società residente alle Cayman, e non ha potuto ripagarlo, chiedendo il prolungamento del debito portando i tassi d'interesse dall'8%al 24%. 
Va tutto bene.


----------



## DrHouse (14 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il problema non è che li versa a rate (anche se comunque non ho mai visto Fininvest versare i soldi per coprire i buchi di bilancio a rate). Il punto è che Li per versare 7 mln ha fatto un debito con una società residente alle Cayman, e non ha potuto ripagarlo, chiedendo il prolungamento del debito portando i tassi d'interesse dall'8%al 24%.
> Va tutto bene.



il prestito di cui parli non è di questo aumento di capitale, ma di un prestito di agosto. 
Fininvest non faceva aumenti di capitale al Milan, ma copriva le perdite tramite holding, diminuendo così l'attivo della Fininvest.
con il FPF l'UEFA invece impone, in caso di passivo, che le perdite siano coperte con aumento di capitale, non in altra maniera.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Marzo 2018)

Ma al decimo passaggio a vuoto per un rifinanziamento va tutto bene o no? Chiedo, da esterno difficoltà mi sembra ci siano quando Goldman rifinanzia la Roma in due minuti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> il prestito di cui parli non è di questo aumento di capitale, ma di un prestito di agosto.
> Fininvest non faceva aumenti di capitale al Milan, ma copriva le perdite tramite holding, diminuendo così l'attivo della Fininvest.
> con il FPF l'UEFA invece impone, in caso di passivo, che le perdite siano coperte con aumento di capitale, non in altra maniera.



E per questo motivo che la,Fininvest ci ha tenuto 3 anni fuori dall’europa fino alla vendita, perché altrimenti invece che risparmiare in tasse abbattendo gli ultilindoveva mettere mani al portafogli e metterli nel Milan.
Ma il braccino corto é Li......


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2018)

l'unica cosa buona è che quantomeno c'è un limite temporale e oltre non si andrà...poi vedremo chi ci ha visto giusto

io taccio perché di questa "roba" ci capisco poco e soprattutto poco voglio continuare a capirci....quantomeno in relazione al calcio


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> il prestito di cui parli non è di questo aumento di capitale, ma di un prestito di agosto.
> Fininvest non faceva aumenti di capitale al Milan, ma copriva le perdite tramite holding, diminuendo così l'attivo della Fininvest.
> con il FPF l'UEFA invece impone, in caso di passivo, che le perdite siano coperte con aumento di capitale, non in altra maniera.



scusami, mi sembra una supercazzola. Il prestito non è di ora ma di Agosto. A maggior ragione, da Agosto ad oggi, non è stato in grado di rimborsare 7 mln di euro, ma addirittura lo prolunga con tassi d'interesse che sono strozzinaggio. E' vero o no? o vogliamo anche in questo caso fare finta di nulla.


----------



## Capitan T (14 Marzo 2018)

E' molto divertente che diate ancora corda a giornalisti come Festa, che fino ad ora non ne ha presa una. I fatti sono altri, completamente diversi da quelli narrati da gente che è partita con "i cinesi non esistono".
Un paio di aneddoti: 
- Festa, nei commenti al suo articolo ha risposto ad un utente dicendo che Elliott terrebbe il Milan un anno per poi rivenderlo. Da quanto ricordo Scaroni (e anche Il Re Dell'Est ha confermato) Elliott non può tenere il Milan, deve venderlo subito dopo l'acquisizione. Evidentemente Festa non è così ben informato;
- Circa 6 mesi fà è stato pubblicato un articolo riguardante dei prestiti dei tempi del closing basandosi su un tweet di un utente (che per mestiere fà il fonico, se non erro) ora, il tweet poteva anche essere vero, ma che un giornalista si basi su delle informazioni non verificate di una qualsiasi persona che (nulla togliere all'utente eh!) non ha nessuna competenza specifica, per poi pubblicarne un articolo su un noto giornale, mi sembra totalmente assurdo.

Bisogna smetterla di dare credito ai giornalisti e credere solo a ciò che si vede e ciò che stato confermato dai fatti e dai contratti:
il Milan non fallirà, al massimo cambierà proprietario; gli impegni economici verso la società sono stati rispettati nei tempi e nei modi; i giocatori, i manager e chiunque altro (a parte il pizzaiolo) si fidano sapendo probabilmente qualcosa in più di noi normali tifosi

Gli articoli con i SE, con i MA e i FORSE hanno valenza 0. i "PROBABILMENTE" di Festa e dei colleghi che elargiscono commenti sul mercato o sulla società non devono toccarci. 

Forza Milan


----------



## IDRIVE (14 Marzo 2018)

Toh! Un articolo catastrofista sul Milan scritto da Repubblica e rilanciato da Festa... strano.


----------



## DrHouse (14 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> scusami, mi sembra una supercazzola. Il prestito non è di ora ma di Agosto. A maggior ragione, da Agosto ad oggi, non è stato in grado di rimborsare 7 mln di euro, ma addirittura lo prolunga con tassi d'interesse che sono strozzinaggio. E' vero o no? o vogliamo anche in questo caso fare finta di nulla.



veramente chi nega le cose non sono io.
Li sta adempiendo tutte le scadenze per rispettare il contratto con Elliott, e credo sia questa la priorità per lui, non chiudere certi debiti che potrà rinegoziare, come sta facendo.

se ho acquistato il Milan e ho dei vincoli da rispettare per poter essere proprietario della società che può farmi diventare ricco il doppio di prima, cerco di privilegiare questo e non altro, di cui mi occuperò di conseguenza.

i conti del Milan, numeri alla mano, sono sotto controllo, e tutti i soldi che circolano sono aumenti di capitale fatti al Milan, alcuni tramite debiti contratti personalmente. dunque il Milan non rischia nulla.
e non credo uno vada a collezionare debiti per filantropia verso il Milan, lasciando un club sano mentre lui mangiato da debiti.


----------



## Casnop (14 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> il prestito di cui parli non è di questo aumento di capitale, ma di un prestito di agosto.
> Fininvest non faceva aumenti di capitale al Milan, ma copriva le perdite tramite holding, diminuendo così l'attivo della Fininvest.
> con il FPF l'UEFA invece impone, in caso di passivo, che le perdite siano coperte con aumento di capitale, non in altra maniera.


Perfetto.


----------



## DrHouse (14 Marzo 2018)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> E' molto divertente che diate ancora corda a giornalisti come Festa, che fino ad ora non ne ha presa una. I fatti sono altri, completamente diversi da quelli narrati da gente che è partita con "i cinesi non esistono".
> Un paio di aneddoti:
> - Festa, nei commenti al suo articolo ha risposto ad un utente dicendo che Elliott terrebbe il Milan un anno per poi rivenderlo. Da quanto ricordo Scaroni (e anche Il Re Dell'Est ha confermato) Elliott non può tenere il Milan, deve venderlo subito dopo l'acquisizione. Evidentemente Festa non è così ben informato;
> - Circa 6 mesi fà è stato pubblicato un articolo riguardante dei prestiti dei tempi del closing basandosi su un tweet di un utente (che per mestiere fà il fonico, se non erro) ora, il tweet poteva anche essere vero, ma che un giornalista si basi su delle informazioni non verificate di una qualsiasi persona che (nulla togliere all'utente eh!) non ha nessuna competenza specifica, per poi pubblicarne un articolo su un noto giornale, mi sembra totalmente assurdo.
> ...



"correggo" solo una cosa: Elliott non venderà il Milan, perchè non diverrà mai proprietario. (è una cosa che credevo anche io ma mi hanno corretto in maniera esemplare).
Al massimo Elliott può far avviare una procedura fallimentare per la mancata restituzione del credito, che porterà la Rossoneri Luxembourg all'asta, cederla a prezzo di mercato, e Elliott recupererà i soldi del credito (capitale e interessi), il resto andrà a Li.

quindi 2 considerazioni:

- Elliott non ci ricaverà neanche un euro in più, quindi non credo abbia tutta sta fregola di avviare procedure, a meno che non sia l'unica soluzione finanziaria possibile
- Li, avendo speso 676 milioni (con gli ultimi versamenti capitali) e avendo un debito da 350 milioni (interessi inclusi) con Elliott, in una vendita all'asta andrebbe sicuramente in perdita, quindi anche lui sta facendo in modo di rispettare tutti i vincoli. per questo le priorità nei versamenti sono al Milan e alle scadenze di Elliott, e non al resto.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> veramente chi nega le cose non sono io.
> Li sta adempiendo tutte le scadenze per rispettare il contratto con Elliott, e credo sia questa la priorità per lui, non chiudere certi debiti che potrà rinegoziare, come sta facendo.
> 
> se ho acquistato il Milan e ho dei vincoli da rispettare per poter essere proprietario della società che può farmi diventare ricco il doppio di prima, cerco di privilegiare questo e non altro, di cui mi occuperò di conseguenza.
> ...



ma io non sto parlando dei debiti del Milan. Stai cercando di sviare il discorso. Io sto parlando solo di questo Li, che sta facendo debiti su debiti. Hai presente cosa succede a chi fa debiti su debiti prima o poi? lascia perdere il Milan che non ha problemi di fallimento, questo è ovvio. Ora le domande da porsi sono due: o questo è pazzo( perchè a differenza di quello che dici:"non è prioritario restituire un debito", non ha senso dilungare il prestito aumentandone il tasso di interesse, in pratica questo deve pagare 7 mln più 3,5. Cioè 10,5 mln) oppure c'è un giro di soldi che non è ancora molto chiaro. Continuo a ribadire che si guarda la cosa con troppa superficialità.


----------



## DrHouse (14 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma io non sto parlando dei debiti del Milan. Stai cercando di sviare il discorso. Io sto parlando solo di questo Li, che sta facendo debiti su debiti. Hai presente cosa succede a chi fa debiti su debiti prima o poi? lascia perdere il Milan che non ha problemi di fallimento, questo è ovvio. Ora le domande da porsi sono due: o questo è pazzo( perchè a differenza di quello che dici:"non è prioritario restituire un debito", non ha senso dilungare il prestito aumentandone il tasso di interesse, in pratica questo deve pagare 7 mln più 3,5. Cioè 10,5 mln) oppure c'è un giro di soldi che non è ancora molto chiaro. Continuo a ribadire che si guarda la cosa con troppa superficialità.



non è superficialità.

che il modus operandi di Li sia "strano" (non nel senso letterale del termine) è vero: non si capisce se fa così perchè c'è qualche cordata dietro, o se convinto che riuscirà a rivendere il Milan al triplo...

sta di fatto che ad oggi pare sempre che secondo i giornali debbano andare coi TIR a prendere mobili e divani a casa di Li, e invece questo fa pervenire aumenti di capitale, che siano da prestiti (a cui ovviamente dovrà dare garanzie) o capitali off shore.

io non so quale sia la verità, io dico solo che ad oggi, qualsiasi cosa ci sia dietro, non dovrebbe avere riscontri negativi per noi...


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non è superficialità.
> 
> che il modus operandi di Li sia "strano" (non nel senso letterale del termine) è vero: non si capisce se fa così perchè c'è qualche cordata dietro, o se convinto che riuscirà a rivendere il Milan al triplo...
> 
> ...



io direi che prima ci liberiamo di questo modus operandi meglio è per il Milan. Non possiamo navigare sempre a vista.


----------



## DrHouse (14 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io direi che prima ci liberiamo di questo modus operandi meglio è per il Milan. Non possiamo navigare sempre a vista.



a vista ci navigheremo finchè non abbiamo una società che fattura almeno 500 milioni annui, e finchè saranno estinti tutti i debiti ponte.
perchè non credo che un futuro acquirente in caso di insolvenza con Elliott possa comprare il Milan senza leve finanziarie...


----------



## Capitan T (14 Marzo 2018)

Ma poi è assurdo che ci si lamenti di una situazione che non si conosce, semplicemente perché qualcuno, non capendo a sua volta nulla di com è strutturata la questione, ha iniziato a sparare a zero


----------



## Capitan T (14 Marzo 2018)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Ma poi è assurdo che ci si lamenti di una situazione che non si conosce, semplicemente perché qualcuno, non capendo a sua volta nulla di com è strutturata la questione, ha iniziato a sparare a zero



Cioè se dietro a Li ci fosse dio in terra (economicamente parlando) ? Non lo sappiamo..ci lamentiamo del nulla..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> a vista ci navigheremo finchè non abbiamo una società che fattura almeno 500 milioni annui, e finchè saranno estinti tutti i debiti ponte.
> perchè non credo che un futuro acquirente in caso di insolvenza con Elliott possa comprare il Milan senza leve finanziarie...





Siiiiiiiii
Abbracci.... Baci.......

La. Iglior sintesi della questione mai fatta!


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> a vista ci navigheremo finchè non abbiamo una società che fattura almeno 500 milioni annui, e finchè saranno estinti tutti i debiti ponte.
> perchè non credo che un futuro acquirente in caso di insolvenza con Elliott possa comprare il Milan senza leve finanziarie...



serve anche una proprietà però. Altrimenti potremmo farlo anche io o tu il presidente del Milan.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Marzo 2018)

Non mi addentro nelle scatole cinesi di Li,
ma è evidente che stiamo già facendo un mercato, seppur con i parametri 0,
dubito che se ci fosse in vista una cessione imminente si prenderebbero questi accordi.


----------



## Aron (14 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non mi addentro nelle scatole cinesi di Li,
> ma è evidente che stiamo già facendo un mercato, seppur con i parametri 0,
> dubito che se ci fosse in vista una cessione imminente si prenderebbero questi accordi.



Diciamo che in ottica settlement agreement è senz'altro buona cosa presentarsi all'UEFA comunicandole che sono stati ingaggiati a zero tre giocatori pronti a sostituire altri tre con cui fare una cassa importante (poniamo Donnarumma, Rodriguez e Bonaventura).


----------

